# Help with ordering a package



## musclebird (Jan 9, 2013)

So i want to order gear online but my gf cannot know! she is always the one who's home and i know she would probably open the package lol so what do i do? Im in Canada, should i get a P.O box? or what i was hoping i could do is give the proper name and city on the mailing address, but the wrong house address, then it would be held for me at a facility? thx!


----------



## Omegareign (Jan 9, 2013)

My advice.  Talk to her, get her to accept it.  You're going to do it whether she approves or not.  Hiding things from your significant other is never a good idea.  If you want a future with her, work it out.  Or don't do it.  She will eventually find out, and it will be much worse then.  Explain to her the facts behind gear, and not the media bullshit.  Make her watch bigger, stronger, faster.  If she still says no....find a new girlfriend, lol.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 9, 2013)

Take creatine and use jumping jacks as a pre workout adrenaline rush


----------



## musclebird (Jan 9, 2013)

Omegareign said:


> My advice.  Talk to her, get her to accept it.  You're going to do it whether she approves or not.  Hiding things from your significant other is never a good idea.  If you want a future with her, work it out.  Or don't do it.  She will eventually find out, and it will be much worse then.  Explain to her the facts behind gear, and not the media bullshit.  Make her watch bigger, stronger, faster.  If she still says no....find a new girlfriend, lol.



Haha that sounds nice when you say it  but she would be way to pissed for alot of different reasons lol id rather just hide from her, also her little brother is always off and on staying with us and i know he wouldn't open my shit.. but it still sketches me out thx tho haha


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ya I'm all about proper communication.  My girl is completely in the know! I tell her and show her everything. And just talkkng to her about aaaaS and showing her educational videos like "bigger stronger faster" she is both ok with my use and has even now tried anavar her self

All she needs is a proper education


----------



## musclebird (Jan 9, 2013)

Theres other reasons besides the use that she would be pissed about... like how im wasting my money and other reasons i dont want to get into, but please anyone to answer my question


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 9, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Ya I'm all about proper communication.  My girl is completely in the know! I tell her and show her everything. And just talkkng to her about aaaaS and showing her educational videos like "bigger stronger faster" she is both ok with my use and has even now tried anavar her self
> 
> All she needs is a proper education



If you have a real solid relationship the woman will want to share this experience with you and something like the above may happen.

Mine has been worried about being able to have babies so she has not used any AAS but she pins me regularly and i know she enjoys it.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 9, 2013)

Even though I think hiding it is worse in the long run
U can do few things.   For starters 

1:Ask a friend to receive package at his house 
2:Send to parents house and let them know its a gift for her u don't want her to open
3r sure a PO box.. But this option wouldn't by my choice at all due to alot of sources require signature on delivery


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ya my lady hits my delts for me .. Just seems weird to do yourself


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2013)

WTF.  Listen, do not have it sent to the wrong house with your name on it.  Holy hell you're asking to be arrested.  My honest advice?  Your girl is right, you shouldn't be wasting your money, lying to her, and getting yourself busted (alongside putting the source at risk).  If you don't have the money, have to hide it, and are dangerously ignorant on the subject, then you have no business using.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't ever tell your girl you use gear. Go get a P.O. Box, thats none of her business.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 9, 2013)

U must not have a strong relationship^^^^ in this crazy game of life if I can't trust my partner who I live with I have no one


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Don't ever tell your girl you use gear. Go get a P.O. Box, thats none of her business.



This is why I hate _absolutes_.  Don't ever?  Isn't this largely individual and subjective?  I wanted my girl to know from the get-go because that's how you build a lasting, healthy relationship, with trust and communication and full disclosure.  I know the risks I take everyday, whether it's pulling out into traffic, having a pack delivered to my receive address, shit I could choke on my fucking oats, and the "risk" I take having my girl know about my use is the least of my concerns.  When you are old enough to date (I'm not blaming your mom, she's doing what's right) then you'll make the same mistakes I made until you realize the basis for creating a meaningful relationship.  I don't claim to know much about women, but I know how to keep mine happy.


----------



## musclebird (Jan 9, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Don't ever tell your girl you use gear. Go get a P.O. Box, thats none of her business.



Yes! thank you haha and SAD, i was going to send it to my street but just purposely mess up my house number, so i know no house exists that the package is being sent to, then i could just pick it up at the sending bay, and its domestic, but im still researching into this..


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 9, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Don't ever tell your girl you use gear. Go get a P.O. Box, thats none of her business.



Tilly you are a nice guy about 43% of the time but you are one crazy mofo and constantly contradict yourself... you always talk about how well you treat a woman and what a sensitive guy you are and all that shit but then you spout some shit like the above and it's like you are bi-polar. WTF?

Sorry to hijack the thread. Im done


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2013)

If it's domestic, then you are being even more reckless than I originally thought.  Think about the source MuscleBird, think about it.  Is getting a pack seized from Thailand going to trigger an investigation into the source?  Probably not.  But domestically, you risk that man/woman's livelihood, freedom, and reputation, by not being able to "play it straight".  How long have you been with this girl?  Does she display signs of being vindictive and neurotic?  If you answered "greater than 3 years and no", then you need to begin the talks.  Educate her, as has been said many times, and develop a budget that will allow you to save a small amount of money each week until you have enough to purchase EVERYTHING, including PCT, needles, syringes, alcohol swabs, ancillaries, and the gear itself.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 9, 2013)

well if you live with her im assuming you ve been together a long time, (1-3yrs prolly) so if its been that long you should be able to tell her.  Let her know you want to do it, your going to do it and you want her to be okay with it all.  

my lady goes to have her hair done and its 425 bux....  she does other shit like tanning, endless skin products and shes only 27....lol


my point, women have their stuff and we have ours.  Dont get all up on her about the shit she likes that you see as pointless or a waste of money and ask her to do the same.



if its only been a short time together id keep it from her.  All the past ladies i was with i didnt tell til things were serious....


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 9, 2013)

laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just figure it out your a grown man


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 9, 2013)

This is subjective topic.  Some share the info with their significant other some don't.  There is no right or wrong answer.  However, remember over 50% of relationships end and if your x-wife or x-gf really wants to bury you she can call the cops about your stash and that's a real problem (yes - this really happens).

In my 1st marriage I could not discuss it.  I used a local gym source and gear never was in my home.

Now that I am on trt and on my 2nd marriage I am open with my wife and she actually injects me over 50% of the time.

There are no simple answers here.  However, I tell you that your not ready yet.  You've not thought it through thoroughly and if your considering an online source do more research.  You could have more problems than your g/f and where to send your gear.


----------



## Jada (Jan 9, 2013)

The best thing is to keep it real, I told my wife straight u how things work and displayed to her I know what I'm doing. She even pinns my ass


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> This is subjective topic.  However, remember over 50% of relationships end and if your x wife or x gf really wants to bury you she can....



Completely agree, it is subjective.  However, I would rather NOT be in the 50% that DIDN'T make it because of poor communication, lies, deceit, guilt, etc.  I can't even imagine hiding this shit from my wife.  To be perfectly honest, if you are using AAS correctly, eating and training correctly, and so on, then you should NOT be able to hide the obvious effects from your wife/girl.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 9, 2013)

Do not under any circumstances EVER use a false name or wrong address. RED FLAG CITY.

Look, first of all, who the fuck opens someone else's mail? Mrs. Vette pins the shit out of me (despite being INITIALLY opposed prior to several discussions and proper education) but neither of us would EVER open the other's mail or packages unless specifically asked to do so by the other.

The last thing in the world I want to do is seem cold or flippant but bro, if you can't handle your woman- stay away from gear.

Best of luck,
Vette


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 9, 2013)

63vette said:


> do not under any circumstances ever use a false name or wrong address. Red flag city.
> 
> Look, *first of all, who the fuck opens someone else's mail?* mrs. Vette pins the shit out of me (despite being initially opposed prior to several discussions and proper education) but neither of us *would ever open the other's mail or packages unless specifically asked to do so* by the other.
> 
> ...



bingo!!!!!!!!


----------



## grind4it (Jan 9, 2013)

Rent the movie Bigger, Stronger, Faster watch it with her and when it's over gauge her reaction. If she is not totally turned off; throw out that you have been thinking about trying AAS to help get you to the next level and if you did how would she feel about it?

Bro, if she's totally turned off by this or has a bitch streak in her you need to either do a damn good job of hiding it or blow it off. The fact is if you guys break up and she knows that you are in the game she owns your ass at that point. 

Proceed with extreme caution.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed.  If you cant be straight with her (and she has NO business opening your mail or telling you how to spend your money..you are not married) and do this the right way so that you can at least receive packages as safely as possible, then you have no business getting started because it only gets harder andmore involved..


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 9, 2013)

UPS in the states allows you to do will call and go pick it up at their nearest hub ( I do that since I am never home to sign for the package0...not sure if they do that in canada.


----------



## PFM (Jan 9, 2013)

She's always home which means you support her and she runs your life?

Grow some nuts.


----------



## g0re (Jan 9, 2013)

PFM said:


> She's always home which means you support her and she runs your life?
> 
> Grow some nuts.



Way to put it.  :thumbup:


----------



## losieloos (Jan 9, 2013)

Just tell her its tea tree oil.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 9, 2013)

The OP stated his girl opens his mail.... Unless your source is lable free I don't think that oil idea would fly.... Then even if it did, I have no idea what that oils for so I personally would have a ton of questions


----------



## losieloos (Jan 9, 2013)

Can your gf read? Op.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 9, 2013)

Honesty, communication and openness 
Is definitely the best policy in a relationship
Unfortunately sometimes there are reasons
Where you just need to keep things
Personal. All of my past relationships
I've been able to tell my girl about my
AAS use. Atleast 5 of then used to even
Pin me. But my current girl, no fuckin
Way could I tell her. She is so anti drug
You couldn't make sense to her about 
It ever. She won't even take prescription
Meds when a doctor prescribes her. 
She grinds my balls for taking creatine
And preworkout drinks and blames 
My attitude on all the caffeine I'm taking
From it. So I've got an open honest 
Relationship but here is a good reason
Why I can't tell mine. So muscle bird 
I feel ya.  Who knows why he can't  tell
His girl. The guys question was how can
He get his gear other than having it
Come to his house. Not how to manage
His relationship. 
Musclebird if you're not comfortable telling 
Your girl then don't. Do your thing
And keep it to yourself. Not to mention
If your relationship is not solid she can
Fry your ass with this knowledge. 
Also I think your thought process is 
Wreck less " mailing gear to another 
Address" did you really think that one through
At least I give you credit for asking us 
On this board before you actually did it.


----------



## musclebird (Jan 9, 2013)

thx! and yah so mailing gear to a wrong address is a bad idea haha? and i wasn,t going to do it untill i researched further into it... but i was reading on a forum that you just have to mess up your house number, like if it was 267, make it 26  but give your real name and they'll just hold it at the center for you, then because i have a tracking number and all that crap i would be in contact with them.. id call them and say hey wheres my package and they would tell me there was a problem with the address and i would just go pick it up from there center. i would never putt a source at risk! especially considering my source seems like a nice guy lol and for everyone saying i should tell my girlfriend.. shes a nazi when it comes to supplements lol if i cant explain to her how creatien is safe... then how would she react to AAS< theres other reasons i would rather not tell my gf... and we haven't been dating for very long... And i don't want all my friends to know that im using among other reasons i don't want't get into... but thx to all the replys! glad you guys are trying to help out! so messing up the address is a bad idea? could i call UPS and tell them i want pakages in my name held? any suggestions haha and anyone know if its a pain in the ass to open a P.O box?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2013)

Never use UPS for gear... Ever. 

And don't mess up your addy. That simply calls attention to a pack. And some nosy douchenozzle in the post may feel like taking a power trip and scrutinize things...

Kick that bitch to the curb. Can't convince her creatine is safe? Then she is ignorant and stubborn. Bad combo.


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Kick that bitch to the curb. Can't convince her creatine is safe? Then she is ignorant and stubborn. Bad combo.



[video]http://i605.photobucket.com/albums/tt137/auntb93also/GIF%20Except%20Emoticons/LaughingMonkey.gif[/video]


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Kick that bitch to the curb. Can't convince her creatine is safe? Then she is ignorant and stubborn. Bad combo.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 10, 2013)

SAD said:


>




This is so fucking funny....lol.... I'm sorry but this is just fucking hilarious !!!

RESPECT!!
Vette


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 10, 2013)

You sure it's your girl and not your Mom you're worried about? I turned you on to this board....POB isn't gonna let me live it down if you don't man up and take your balls back.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 10, 2013)

Make sure you're definitely gonna get your pack before you order. Don't do a fake addy. Don't get a PO box, order and then wuss out. IT'S NOT OK TO HAVE A PACK BOUNCE BACK.


----------



## Gettin'Big (Jan 10, 2013)

Tell her "I'm a fucking boss and I do what I want".. You should tell her. My ex use to pin me and she enjoyed it too but that bitch was crazy.. Now if its a budget issue then don't run gear and buy good food and eat right and train hard, save what you can and buy a test e cycle then run it. I have mine shipped to my house.


----------



## musclebird (Jan 10, 2013)

Yah so im just gonna man up and order it to my place, if she hovers over me when the package arrives ill just say it a surprise and she cant see it, my source is actually gonna putt fake labels on my stuff to! hes the man haha


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 10, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Yah so im just gonna man up and order it to my place, if she hovers over me when the package arrives ill just say it a surprise and she cant see it, my source is actually gonna putt fake labels on my stuff to! hes the man haha



have it sent to your work..........................................................and your chick sounds to nosy! lol


----------



## getgains (Jan 10, 2013)

if you cant even order it to your house how in the fuk are you going to use it have to be worried about her finding it all the time thats alot of stress either just say fuk it and dont get it or man up and say this is what it is this is what im doing with it and thats the deal so be a man or be a smaller man your choice


----------



## JOMO (Jan 10, 2013)

getgains said:


> if you cant even order it to your house how in the fuk are you going to use it have to be worried about her finding it all the time thats alot of stress either just say fuk it and dont get it or man up and say this is what it is this is what im doing with it and thats the deal so be a man or be a smaller man your choice



^^This. Time to lay out the ground rules.


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 10, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Yah so im just gonna man up and order it to my place, if she hovers over me when the package arrives ill just say it a surprise and she cant see it, my source is actually gonna putt fake labels on my stuff to! hes the man haha



Ok so whats the fake labels gonna do when she finds the needles? Oh so your injecting cottonseed oil in your ass is what she asks?? Is that what your gonna tell her?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 10, 2013)

IF.. she finds the package,  

you can tell her that due to the current flu outbreak thats hitting our great nation you wanted to be as stocked up with as much polish flu vaccine as possible, tell her that a friend of yours from work has a cousin who works for the CDC and that you heard that this flu might mutate to some weird morrocan strain and that its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## regular (Jan 10, 2013)

musclebird said:


> So i want to order gear online but my gf cannot know! she is always the one who's home and i know she would probably open the package lol so what do i do? Im in Canada, should i get a P.O box? or what *i was hoping i could do is give the proper name and city on the mailing address, but the wrong house address, then it would be held for me at a facility?* thx!



Open a mail box at a mail center. Don't play games with the post office.


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yaya said:


> IF.. she finds the package,
> 
> you can tell her that due to the current flu outbreak thats hitting our great nation you wanted to be as stocked up with as much polish flu vaccine as possible, tell her that a friend of yours from work has a cousin who works for the CDC and that you heard that this flu might mutate to some weird morrocan strain and that its better to be safe then sorry.



HAHA thats funny


----------



## getgains (Jan 11, 2013)

i thought i had the morrocon strain once just turned out to be the clap


----------



## DaKajun (Jan 11, 2013)

regular said:


> Open a mail box at a mail center. Don't play games with the post office.



^^^^this. Problem solved. Or at least 1 of your problems.


----------



## Floribama (Jan 26, 2013)

Not saying its a good or bad idea to tell your gf.  But the more people who know the risk gets higher.

A gf could get pissed at you and rat you out.  Just sayin


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 26, 2013)

i tried to hide it from my wife.. she found out.  they all do...    just know the facts and be prepared for her not to understand.. promise you will do this one cycle only.. try not to be mean to her and she will see its actually not a bad thing and voila you can do another cycle ..


----------

